# petition to unban valwin



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 10, 2012)

Now....
we all know that Valwin crossed the line, this is not a debate about that.
We all know not everyone likes Valwin, again not topic about that, start your own thread about that.
We all know the memorial thread turn into bashing someone else, my fault I know, but this is not about that.

This is about a petition to unban Valwin. Give him a probabtionary period or something, just let him come back. If you want him back, post here, if not or don't like him, start your own thread, do not post here! If you are a mod and don't agree with this post, dont post here, sorry but in my blog I feel that I and others have a right to be heard. If you have a problem with it, pm me, that is what it's for.

With out Valwin, feels bad man

Really Bad

deja-vu, anyone?


----------



## Thesolcity (Apr 10, 2012)

What'd he do? I must see the spot we smited that cancer.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi. I am J.K Flingstone, a congressman of the jury debate in GBAtemp-forum administration centre.
I have spoken with countless staff members and they also want Valwin unbanned, but unfortunately a man who's name is unfortunately remained anonymous stated his opinion that was automatically converted into a fact because of his status.
Sorry, but Valwin cannot be unbanned in the near time.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 10, 2012)

i want to hear why he got banned first. must listen to both sides.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2012)

@[member='soulx']


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 10, 2012)

Narayan said:


> i want to hear why he got banned first. must listen to both sides.


I'm pretty sure it's because of the blogplagiarism of blogs in the bloggers blogsection.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2012)

wheres the no option


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 10, 2012)

But seriously, what did he do?


----------



## Narayan (Apr 10, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > i want to hear why he got banned first. must listen to both sides.
> ...


if it's only that, i don't think he'd be banned right away.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> But seriously, what did he do?


Ban evading, dupe accounts, warn level skyrocketed too high, trolling, acting like a douche, ecc.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 10, 2012)

raulpica said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > But seriously, what did he do?
> ...



He wanted to be the next Monkat. He got his wish.


----------



## Eerpow (Apr 10, 2012)

raulpica said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > But seriously, what did he do?
> ...


Duplicate accounts?
What did he do with them?


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


Ban evading?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 10, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


----------



## emigre (Apr 10, 2012)

It has to be said, you have to be a complete retard to get banned from an internet forum.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> It has to be said, you have to be a complete retard to get banned from an internet forum.



Especially here. This is one of the most lenient forums I have ever been a member of.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 10, 2012)

Pft he was hardly Bonemonkey.


----------



## prowler (Apr 10, 2012)

Valwin is on my very small list of people I actually like


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 10, 2012)

emigre said:


> It has to be said, you have to be a complete retard to get banned from an internet forum.


But this is a power abusive forum.


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 10, 2012)

PML!!!!!!!!!


----------



## signz (Apr 10, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> PML!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forstride (Apr 10, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Ban evading, dupe accounts, warn level skyrocketed too high, trolling, acting like a douche, ecc.


He's been "ban evading" on an alt account for over a year now, and you just happened to notice now?  Right.

Also, there are tons of other members who troll much more than him, and are far more rude.  Do you plan on banning them too, or does it only matter if you hate them personally?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 10, 2012)

I can think of a dozen members off of the top of my head that I would rather see banned over Valwin.

Members who have no warns at all even. 

Valwin brought colour to the forum, and didn't cry like a little bitch constantly or try and act superior in every thread like some fuckers here. 


Unban him now!


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 10, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> I can think of a dozen members off of the top of my head that I would rather see banned over Valwin.
> 
> Members who have no warns at all even.
> 
> ...



PML @ BOLD!!!!!!!! You must be forgetting the times on IRC he would cry at staff members asking them to ban certain members who flamed him in threads.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 10, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > I can think of a dozen members off of the top of my head that I would rather see banned over Valwin.
> ...



That's rich coming from someone who cries as much on irc as you do. 

I beg you dont cry.


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 10, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> That's rich coming from someone who cries as much on irc as you do.
> 
> I beg you dont cry.



Because we are on the subject of me apparently. Wtg.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 10, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > That's rich coming from someone who cries as much on irc as you do.
> ...





> [20:39:11]  p1ngpong, you should just unban him and see what happens
> [20:39:25]  If raulpica can abuse his power, I'm sure it's okay to abuse yours
> [20:39:25]



GROW UP TDWP_FTW.


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 10, 2012)

EDIT: Disappearing Antoligy post....huh.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 10, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Ban evading, dupe accounts, warn level skyrocketed too high, trolling, acting like a douche, ecc.
> ...


I obviously plan on banning them too, they just need to achieve the right number of warns (like Valwin did).

Yawn, I even liked Valwin, so don't go around saying "hate blah blah" if you don't even know what you're talking about.


----------



## prowler (Apr 10, 2012)

if costello banned valwin this thread would be a whole lot different


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 10, 2012)

prowler said:


> if costello banned valwin this thread would be a whole lot different


Yeah it'll be "top decision chief, can I drain you dry?".


----------



## Rydian (Apr 10, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> I can think of a dozen members off of the top of my head that I would rather see banned over Valwin.
> 
> Members who have no warns at all even.
> 
> ...


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 10, 2012)

QQ SUM MOAR BABIES


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 10, 2012)

I want my friend back ;_;

He cheered me up after p1ng "attacked" me.


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 10, 2012)

HE'S GONE SUCK IT NERDS


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > if costello banned valwin this thread would be a whole lot different
> ...


So wait why does it matter who banned him? I didnt like him anyways. 
To whichever was the swift deliverer of justice, may i suck your cock?


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 10, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > prowler said:
> ...



It matters because no reason.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2012)

See thats what i thought.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 10, 2012)

Woah Valwin got banned? Huh.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 10, 2012)

He was banned? I wondered why it was so peaceful around here.


----------



## Flame (Apr 10, 2012)

on another forum i git banned for supporting Man Utd.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 10, 2012)

Well after finding out what has happened, i think he shall remain banned, it is all in the admin's and mod's hands. Its my opinion.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 11, 2012)

The fuck did I miss in the two days I was away?
No really I am gone for two days and this place is flipped up-side down!


----------



## elgarta (Apr 11, 2012)

I am shocked that I didn't even notice. Seeing as he was the resident troll in my first thread I posted in, I just let it all blend into the background and accepted that it was 'The Gbatemp way'.

Sure is quiet around here though


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Is he a troll? Yes.
Is he annoying sometimes? Yes.
Is he instigating flamewars for no reason? Yes.
Is he a fanboy? Yes.

Even thought all those questions have a clear answer... Wait, I forgot where I was going with this...

...
...
...

Ekhm! The point is, every forum needs the regional troll. Trolling is alright as long as it's kept under some wraps. Jokes are great as long as they're in good taste. I think Valwin deserves to be unbanned - sure, his threads were Valwinated, but still, he was the spice of these forums. I don't think the ban should be permanent, I think a day or two will suffice. As long as he is told what can pass as a good joke and what just doesn't, he should be around. I mean, he's not doing anything illegal, he's just being Valwin. Let Valwin be Valwin...

RELEASE THE TROLLS!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 11, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Is he a troll? Yes.
> Is he annoying sometimes? Yes.
> Is he instigating flamewars for no reason? Yes.
> Is he a fanboy? Yes.
> ...



Valwin is the troll GBAtemp deserves, but not the one it needs right now. So we'll ban him. Because he's not our troll. He's an obnoxious nuisance, a constant instigator. A derp knight.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Gahars said:


> derp knight


This deserves a photoshop, either of The Dark Knight or Knight Rider.

I cast my vote for The Hoff.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 11, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > derp knight
> ...



I'm not sure. Then it would be "The Derp Knight Rider."


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


It could be Hoff riding the Derp Rider. How does that work?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 11, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



...

Interested...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 11, 2012)

I meant "Riding the Derp Knight", but I see you got the idea anyways. 

Heh, something to work on tomorrow for me.


----------



## Flame (Apr 11, 2012)

is he a sony fanboy or a nintendo fanboy?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Relevant.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 11, 2012)

Gbatemp, one way?

I'm pretty sure there's plenty of gay people here.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 11, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Gbatemp, one way?
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's plenty of gay people here.


Ah, what a non-lofty interpretation.

Obviously what it means is "once you're out, you're out. It's a one-way, mister!"...

(I totally did not feel like editing the other sign, in retrospect, I should've put "BAN" on it or something )


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 11, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > derp knight
> ...








No Hoff, but I found this.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 11, 2012)

@[member='TwinRetro']

Close enough!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 11, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> @[member='TwinRetro']
> 
> Close enough!



Here's the Pony Flavor for the bronies.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 11, 2012)

It should just be a temporary ban.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 11, 2012)

FireGrey said:


> It should just be a *temp*orary ban.


Coincidence or divine inspiration?


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 11, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > It should just be a *temp*orary ban.
> ...


Well everyone here likes the word temp, so i thought i would slip in there.



No sexual reference intended


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Apr 11, 2012)

emigre said:


> It has to be said, you have to be a complete retard to get banned from an internet forum.


Or the people on the forum have to be complete retards and ban for no reason. I have a friend who says they were banned from a lesser-known forum once. The reason given to them was "agreed with Kel on how to organize ROMs," with Kel apparently being an admin that nearly everyone agreed with on nearly everything from what I understand. It sounds to me like she was either targeted or they just banned random people for no good reason at all. I looked at her posts and everything and she acted very properly on the forum and never broke any of the rules.

I would give a link to this forum I speak of, but everyone there distributes ROMs like they were going out of style.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 11, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > It has to be said, you have to be a complete retard to get banned from an internet forum.
> ...


Well, smaller forums have admins which tend to get power-hungry and feel omnipotent just for having a few users, and that's the result.


----------



## Click This (Apr 11, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > It has to be said, you have to be a complete retard to get banned from an internet forum.
> ...


I can't stress enough how small forums get destroyed by its own admins.
Your top members disagree with something? BAN THEM ALL, EVEN IF ACTIVITY DROPS TO ZERO!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 12, 2012)

It appears that everyone has unanimously voted yes. Clearly this means that the admins should unban Valwin or risk further action from the GBAtemp coalition of member fairness.


----------



## xist (Apr 12, 2012)

Please no. His sole purpose was disruption and spreading aggravation. I'm surprised he got away with so much really...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 12, 2012)

@[member='prowler']





smh.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 12, 2012)

soulx said:


> @[member='prowler']
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its obvious that he's jelly.

Also, if he didn't agree with the petition, why the fuck did he sign it then?


----------



## Countbisquit (Apr 12, 2012)

A Valwin is many things. A pervert, a stalker, a general creep. However, he should be unbanned because fuck bans. As the most active member on GBAtemp and regular contributor to both IRC and the forums, I believe my opinion is worth more than everyone else here. That is all.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't even see AJ posting that much out of the EoF


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm a banana!

No.. Seriously. Da fu?


----------



## prowler (Apr 12, 2012)

soulx said:


> @[member='prowler']
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would never capitalize my name


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 12, 2012)

Both options being :yes" is highly unfair. Something that dirty is something only Valwin would do.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 12, 2012)

emigre said:


> It has to be said, you have to be a complete retard to get banned from an internet forum.


That's not completely true. You could get banned just for saying that on some forums.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 12, 2012)

prowler said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > @[member='prowler']
> ...


Caps are serious business





Spidey loves his trees


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 12, 2012)

prowler said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > @[member='prowler']
> ...


That, and prowler _doesn't write essays_. If he doesn't like someone, he'll just blatantly say it into his/her face.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 12, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> ...If he doesn't like someone, he'll just blatantly say it into his/her face. post an animated gif that describes his derision.



Minor correction.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 12, 2012)

raulpica said:


> prowler said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...








Seriously how does this loser have so much support? I mean if he wants to come back shouldn't he be making a case in the amnesty thread? Besides EoF is EoF no one is serious down here anyways.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 12, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Seriously how does this loser have so much support? I mean if he wants to come back shouldn't he be making a case in the amnesty thread? Besides EoF is EoF no one is serious down here anyways.



He can't exactly do that if he's banned. If anything he should be (and probably is) stating his case in IRC.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 12, 2012)

OOOH. ok so is the amnesty thread for warns?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 12, 2012)

He's actually on the IRC right now.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 13, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> He's actually on the IRC right now.



ASK VALWIN IF HE LOVES ME c;


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 13, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > He's actually on the IRC right now.
> ...



LOL Oddly enough, he just left the IRC. Sorry. I'll ask him if comes back.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 13, 2012)

;3


----------



## .Chris (Apr 13, 2012)

raulpica said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > But seriously, what did he do?
> ...


Wait, dupe accounts? What were they?


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 13, 2012)

.Chris said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...


I don't know how to explain this, but heres a basic idea:

Stevetry == Valwin


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 13, 2012)

prowler said:


> i would never capitalize my name


Prowler485 tells a different tale.


----------



## xist (Apr 13, 2012)

I actually can't believe anyone who values the community cohesion would want him back. Yes he was a character, but he never did anything but stir up trouble.....surely someone who actively tries to instigate division and discord isn't a good thing for a forum?


----------



## Forstride (Apr 13, 2012)

xist said:


> I actually can't believe anyone who values the community cohesion would want him back. Yes he was a character, but he never did anything but stir up trouble.....surely someone who actively tries to instigate division and discord isn't a good thing for a forum?


Kind of like Guild then?


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 13, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > I actually can't believe anyone who values the community cohesion would want him back. Yes he was a character, but he never did anything but stir up trouble.....surely someone who actively tries to instigate division and discord isn't a good thing for a forum?
> ...


Hmm, maybe to just settle everything, we can either ban guild or unban valwin.
(preferably both)


----------



## xist (Apr 13, 2012)

TDWP FTW said:


> Kind of like Guild then?



If Guild did that then yes. But he doesn't. Guild may wind people up from time to time but he enhances the forum in a positive way. Valwin might have entertained people but mainly he was just a negative presence for forum relations.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 13, 2012)

xist said:


> I actually can't believe anyone who values the community cohesion would want him back. Yes he was a character, but he never did anything but stir up trouble.....surely someone who actively tries to instigate division and discord isn't a good thing for a forum?


I like to think of you as being somewhat similar .
But who cares about Valwin anymore, he's probably here using an alt. Maybe even reading this very thread........ HI CESAR!​


----------



## raulpica (Apr 13, 2012)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > I actually can't believe anyone who values the community cohesion would want him back. Yes he was a character, but he never did anything but stir up trouble.....surely someone who actively tries to instigate division and discord isn't a good thing for a forum?
> ...


HEY, HE'S READING IT RIGHT NOW

HI VALWIN

EDIT: He left the thread :'(
EDIT2: HERE HE IS AGAIN


----------



## signz (Apr 13, 2012)

He's reading it anyways, hiding in his mud hut.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't see him


----------



## Terminator02 (Apr 13, 2012)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > I actually can't believe anyone who values the community cohesion would want him back. Yes he was a character, but he never did anything but stir up trouble.....surely someone who actively tries to instigate division and discord isn't a good thing for a forum?
> ...


Of all the people you could have said that to, xist isn't the one.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 14, 2012)

xist said:


> I actually can't believe anyone who values the community cohesion would want him back. Yes he was a character, but he never did anything but stir up trouble.....surely someone who actively tries to instigate division and discord isn't a good thing for a forum?


Well, I've done it a few times.  You know, like the Wood GPL issue, sometimes you just can't get a point across without stirring up a fuss.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 14, 2012)

Terminator02 said:


> Fredrica Bernkastel said:
> 
> 
> > xist said:
> ...


Stop trolling. Valwin existed for that.


----------



## xist (Apr 14, 2012)

Fredrica Bernkastel said:


> Stop trolling. Valwin existed for that.



You know something, if it's genuinely felt that i've had a negative impact upon GBAtemp i'll just leave. I don't wish to be a hypocrite about it, especially if i think Valwin should stay gone as he was never a positive force, and i honestly feel that the vast majority of my posts have been of aid to people. Yes i can get imperious and acerbic at times, but i'm also aware that i'm impatient and bitter because i generally hate most things and sometime that may come across unfairly in my posts. I've also never made topics purely to create "drama" and ill will.

Valwin has suffered a bit because he was egged on a bit by people higher than him in the foodchain, and given too much leash to get away with things. Perhaps if he'd have been more sternly warned earlier he'd have stopped (although i doubt it), but nevertheless i don't think that actively trying to stir up fanboyism and internal arguments can go unpunished. Looking at the bigger picture, GBAtemp needs to continually attract new people to prosper, and i don't think that Valwin's constant trolling and slanted posts made the forum a better place.

That's just my view. I'm sure in real life when he doesn't get egged on by people to jump the shark he's ok, but i think he's had his chance here (many chances) and blew it. Obviously that's just my view.....and if any member of staff feel Valwin is beneficial to the temp on balance i'd suck it up and live with it. Perhaps that's coloured by the fact that Valwin pushed my buttons and made ME a worse person on the boards, but in any case anyone who can do that to other people is surely better off gone?


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 14, 2012)

xist said:


> Fredrica Bernkastel said:
> 
> 
> > Stop trolling. Valwin existed for that.
> ...


Wait, it's that easy to make someone leave?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 14, 2012)

xist said:


> Fredrica Bernkastel said:
> 
> 
> > Stop trolling. Valwin existed for that.
> ...



learn2eof


----------



## xist (Apr 14, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> learn2eof



I know you and i don't see eye to eye, but i'd hope you could put personal issues to one side. If Valwin only posted in eof to get a rise out of people that would be another thing entirely, but the vast majority of his posts meant to irritate were elsewhere. eof is almost no holds barred in that respect and most people go in expecting craziness, but there's a dividing line between eof and the rest of the forum in terms of what's appropriate.

Edit- yes i'm slow.....lrn2eof wrt to this topic. :facepalm.jpg:

Well, i figure that since there's an equal amount of srs and not-so in this topic, and as it's the only one going, that comments go here regardless...


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 14, 2012)

p1ngpong said:


> learn2eof



and you learn2suckMaPenusBetter  
but still you do a great job at it p1ngy


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Apr 14, 2012)

xist said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > learn2eof
> ...


I didn't mean any of my post. Don't take it so seriously.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey hey hey! No seriousness in the EOF. That should be a warnable offense!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 14, 2012)

Is someone being serious in my EoF?!?


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Is someone being serious in my EoF?!?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 14, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Is someone being serious in my EoF?!?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 14, 2012)

Does this mean the "You must wear pants on gbatemp" rule the mods made for me doesn't apply here? =D


----------



## Fyrus (Apr 14, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Does this mean the "You must wear pants on gbatemp" rule the mods made for me doesn't apply here? =D



Step 3 : Remove pants !

"Wait, those are MY pants !"


----------



## jarejare3 (Apr 24, 2012)

And to think he has been banned for over two weeks already...

Where have I been this whole time dammit!


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 24, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Is someone being serious in my EoF?!?



Uh, since when was the EoF yours? Or anyone's for that matter? Is the whole GBAtemp.net website yours as well?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 24, 2012)

Brian117 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Is someone being serious in my EoF?!?
> ...


Since last EoF meeting that I clearly didn't make


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 24, 2012)

I decided valwin is a slut and I just don't give a fuck.


----------

